# PM msgs still in outbox?



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Can someone help please?

My PM msgs are not sending and are still showing in my outbox only? [smiley=bomb.gif] They were working...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

They stay in the outbox until they are read - by just one person if there are multiple addressees.


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you, I'm still new here...! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad things have been cleared up for you. 
If there is anything we can help with, let us know.

Richard.


----------

